# A mere Bible story that interests children, or a passed dramatic and ominous historical reality



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 22, 2005)




----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 22, 2005)

now let me see a movie that grasps the above content. Of course, starring Russel Crowe as Noah


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Slippery_
> now let me see a movie that grasps the above content. Of course, starring Russel Crowe as Noah



He would be a fantastic Noah.


----------



## Augusta (Jul 22, 2005)

I can't stand Russell Crowe!  Sorry. He is just such a jerk in real life that I can't stomach him. The guy that played the King of Rohan in LOTR would make a good Noah.


----------



## Ex Nihilo (Jul 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> I can't stand Russell Crowe!  Sorry. He is just such a jerk in real life that I can't stomach him. The guy that played the King of Rohan in LOTR would make a good Noah.



Oh, it's okay. He is a jerk in real life.

I feel sorry for him.


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Jul 26, 2005)

its acting. Actors are allowed to be jerks in real life, its their, "Acting" that gets them paid  Besides I believe Russell Crowe is the greatest actor of our generation. Heck, after watching Gladiator and A Beautiful Mind, that sealed it.


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Jul 26, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> The guy that played the King of Rohan in LOTR would make a good Noah.


----------

